# Probably a really dumb question...water for nursing calves



## amysflock

I am embarrassed to ask this question, but...

Do our nursing calves need water access? I was assuming that, like nursing human babies, all the necessary water comes from mama's milk, but am of course second guessing myself after noticing T-Bone's little body isn't even tall enough to try drinking out of the trough. If he does need fresh water, what do you all use as a container? Sheila in particular is notorious for stepping in anything "short" (buckets, the mineral feeder, etc.) and I wouldn't want the baby to drink poopy water...

Thanks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Where he is nursing from mom, he is probably okay. 



A pail raised calf they do recommend having a pail of water there but, they don't have access to mom anytime they are thirsty!


----------



## allenacres

We put in a smaller tank along with the big tank. We got it at Kipperts in tumwater. I dont remember the gallon size of it. All the cattle drink out of it so I have to fill it often, but I like the calves to have water at all times.


----------



## wynedot55

baby calves will drink water pretty soon if they have access to it.our calves start drinking water at 2 or 3wks old.an as soon as they can reach the trough.


----------



## amysflock

Amy, thanks for posting that photo. I'll go buy one that sized today at lunch. I don't think Sheila can easily step into something as tall as that!


----------

